

Tool ideology (Subversion) - billswift
http://lesswrong.com/lw/7jl/tool_ideology/

======
Despite
As pointed out in the comments BASE and HEAD (latest in repo) are what he's
looking for.

Now waiting for the author to say "Of COURSE Subversion diffs against the
repository ..."

~~~
grimen
I think you missed his point; the title says it all: Same way people argue
political matters, tools discussions (politics) can go out of hand with
arguments created in the moment to save you own argument - thought it's a
created thruth. People do it all days; basically people in general don't want
to be wrong so they create a reasoning/world of assumptions were their
argument holds.

